
Tipping May Be the Norm, but Not for Hotel Housekeepers - howard941
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/30/business/hotel-housekeeper-tipping.html
======
n-gate
I've always wondered hoe much is a good tip? Is $2 a good for a 300usd a night
hotel?

